
Show HN: Wikiful – Pain-free wikis for individuals and teams - wes-k
https://www.wikiful.com
======
wes-k
Hey there, co-founder of Wikiful here. We built this because we were tired of
existing wiki platforms that are unintuitive, clunky, and slow.

Some neat features:

    
    
      • Easy to create internal & external links
    
      • Flexible privacy and collaborator settings
    
      • Markdown shortcuts
    
      • Export wiki to PDF
    
      • Search
    
      • Code blocks (uses CodeMirror)
    
      • Tables & embeds coming soon
    

You can try our functional demos without signing up. We'd love any and all
feedback. What documentation tools do you currently use? What's your wishlist,
and what are your frustrations? We want to take the pain out of wiki building!

~~~
billconan
how is this wiki different from
[https://www.nuclino.com/](https://www.nuclino.com/) ?

both are prosemirror based.

~~~
wes-k
Specifically, a couple key things we did differently:

Nuclino is a block-based editor that can be more cumbersome to use. You’re
also always stuck in edit mode, which makes content harder to read, and
requires a lot more clicks for tasks like visiting links or even editing a
link (try editing an internal link), or opening images in an image gallery,
etc. We took a different tack — clean, uncluttered view mode when you’re
navigating the wiki. Straightforward, centralized editing tools when it’s time
to make changes.

More broadly:

Nuclino can be a great option for some teams, but we found that it (and other
similar platforms like Slab) didn’t do the best job of making wikis accessible
to everyone.

Some of our early adopters include teachers, emergency room nurse
practitioners, nonprofit boards, non-tech startups, friend groups planning a
group vacation, individual entrepreneurs and co-founders — i.e., folks who
benefit from building and sharing wikis, but are a square peg in the round
hole of existing products that are mainly geared to mid-sized tech company
teams.

Also shoutout for ProseMirror, I don't think this would have been possible
with any other editor!

